# How Much to charge?!



## Trimman (Apr 27, 2007)

How much should I charge to install tongue and grove ceiling?
I have not do this before. Don't want to over OR under price myself.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's hard to say. I've done it before and if it's planned properly it's not too bad. I would figure how long it would take you, give your self a little extra time for unforseen circumstances and multiply that by what you make an hour.

I did a 20x20 room ceiling that was slightly vaulted and charged $700.00. I also stained it but no finish.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

You lay flooring for a living?
Want a job in N. Central TN?:smile: 

Bring the kids, there closer to the floor so it should be easier right?:yes: 

when in doubt:
I'd charge by the hr. + equipment.
Watch out for- more end cutting since each end has to hit a joist.
Its nice to use a pneumatic nailer, but you can lay it with finish nails/punch.
Also scaffolding is an almost must. (and a Motrin sandiwich)

my suggest is to refinish on sawhorses, I like water based finish hood products., also aniline dye if you need a color.
jim


----------

